# David Gilmour: Live in Gdansk



## rcarlton

Anyone get a copy of this CD/DVD? I have the 5 LP set on preorder.


----------



## robk_11

I listened to it on rhapsody and it sounded good. is the set worth getting? dvd any good?


----------



## Sonnie

I'll have to have the DVD... has it released already?


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... Best Buy has the 5 Disc set... and that extra CD looks like a goody. I read where David goofs up on the words during Comfortably Numb and laughs.

Best Buy shows it in stock at the closest store, so I'll probably just pick it up locally since it is on backorder online.


----------



## Warpdrv

The David Gilmour live at Royal Albert, has to be one of my very top concerts that I have ever heard, I hope this is as good, not sure if it could get better..


----------



## John N

Warpdrv said:


> The David Gilmour live at Royal Albert, has to be one of my very top concerts that I have ever heard, I hope this is as good, not sure if it could get better..


I looked at it at Best Buy a week ago and thought the same thing (plus the $60 price tag ) 

I will pick it up eventually . I've watched Albert Hall over 20 times . The only problem I have is my "beverage " consumption go's up a good 80% :bigsmile:


----------



## Warpdrv

John N said:


> I looked at it at Best Buy a week ago and thought the same thing (plus the $60 price tag )
> 
> I will pick it up eventually . I've watched Albert Hall over 20 times . The only problem I have is my "beverage " consumption go's up a good 80% :bigsmile:



Hehhehe


----------



## Natas

Anything David Gilmour puts out I'll buy. :hail::T


----------



## Sonnie

Got it! One word... Awesome!


----------



## John N

Is it better than "live at Royal Albert" ? sound etc..


----------



## Sonnie

That's a tough call... both are excellent.


----------



## rcarlton

Records are in the mail. Can't wait!


----------



## Sonnie

If you go into a Best Buy store... check the package either before you walk out or at least before you leave the parking lot. It may have been a one time blurp, but disc 4, the second DVD, was missing from my first package. Fortunately I checked it the minute I got in my car since I wanted to hear the music. Took it right back inside and got the only other package they had... and again, fortunately all discs were included. :whew:

I would have been just a tad frustrated had I gotten home and learned a disc was missing. It's over an hour drive.


----------



## robertcharles123

I think the echos track is absolutely phenomenal. I can't wait to get my subs finished to hear all that is on the disc. 

listened to it last night.

Robert


----------

